# Need some encouragement to do 'scopes



## bap2 (Jul 7, 2006)

Hi all, new here. I realize it's a bit late in the game, but I'm scheduled for a colonoscopy and endoscopy Monday and I'm beginning to have second thoughts upon reading all the posts here. Brief history: IBS-D since age 14. Finally at age 27 they figure "Let's rule out Crohns and Colitis." 4 years ago I had a colonoscopy but they never did a biopsy so they need to redo it. It came back fine. In fact, it looked so fine they didn't even bother to do biopsies. Boo. The reason I am hesitant is not the procedure itself. That was cake, I fell asleep and frankly enjoyed the drugs a little too much. The last time I had a scope they gave me a piece of paper that said "Go-lytely." I didn't realize it was a prescription. When I tried to find it on Dec. 24th (the scope was on the 26th) there was no pharmacy in town to fill it. I had to use Fleets. It was awful. My electrolytes were so messed up I had a bad headache and vomited all the next day right up until my procedure. I'm sure some of the vomiting was from anxiety. This time they gave me Nulytely. However, I'm terrified of vomiting again, especially when I am also having an endoscopy. It seems a significant portion of you using Nulytely have vomited. I am a champion chugger. I regularly drinking upwards of 100 oz of beverages a day. I would like to keep this stuff down so I don't have to reschedule the appointment. Once again, it's on a day where if I have a problem prepping there is no one to call (it being Sunday). I am starting tomorrow (Friday) on a liquid diet so hopefully that will help.So if any of you have any positive experiences with chugging the liquid stuff, please let me know! I realize I'm going to be anxious because I've never had anything shoved down my throat before and I have quite the gag reflex (though I managed to keep down the Fleets for it to be effective). I don't want to cancel my appointment out of fear!


----------



## 23060 (Jul 7, 2006)

The prep for the test is the worst part. I find it is mental. If I mentally get a handle on things I do better. But it really hard when you have already had a bad experince.


----------

